# Rebuild 79/80 IH 464 Gas???



## tasom (Oct 31, 2014)

Hi, New here trying to help a friend of mine with a horse farm. His long time tractor has had catastrophic failure. Something in the engine has come apart and locked up. I drained the oil pan and over a gallon of coolant and a 3 inch piece of a bolt came out. I'm sure it's snapped a rod, and likely damaged the block. My experience is as a Master automotive tech, so I'm technically capable, but tractor inexperienced and not sure what I'll find.

He's likely getting another tractor for pasture mowing duties, but would like to keep this one on since it has a loader. It would be much easier to deal with the manure spreader with two tractors, instead of a single tractor with a loader. He's ok with eventually spending in the range of $5000 or so on it. We'll have to make a place to work on it, there is no tractor repair shops in the area, so he's hoping I will help.

However, based on what I'm finding, it's a lot of work to pull the engine. Used engines are about $2000 plus shipping. Who knows what else we'll find. The tractor worked well enough. One of the differential brakes wasn't holding very well (I think it was the parking brake side). Overall it's in rough shape. Only the tachometer works, and all the lights have been knocked off or broken. 

So, what would you do? Fix either by rebuilding engine or replacing with used, replace with another 464 and swap loader, or look for a different inexpensive loader tractor?


----------

